# Physik Test



## Soramac (28. Juni 2009)

Moin,

ich schreibe morgen eine Physikarbeit und bräuchte mal Eure Hilfe, falls sich jemand in Physik gut auskennt. Wenn nicht, auch nicht schlimm, muss es so ja auch hinkriegen.
Die Arbeit haben wir schonmal geschrieben, aber die ist so schlecht ausgefallen, das wir die nochmal nachschreiben.

*1. Vervollständige die Tabelle.*

Masse​ Gewichtskraft​Formelzeichen:
Einheit:
Bruchteile/Vielfache der Einheit
Messgerät:
Ergebnis überall gleich?

Da habe ich 0 von 5 Punkten. Weiß nicht, was da rein soll.

*2. Wovin ist die Gewichtskraft abhängig? Vergleiche die Gewichtskräfte von Mars, Erde, Mond und Jupiter!*

0 von 2,5 Punkten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
3. Was versteht man unter Trägheit? Erkläre an einem Beispiel!
*
Da habe ich 1,5 von 2 Punkten, das weiß ich.


*4. Weiß ich auch.

5. Beschreibe die Wirkung der Reibung und ihre Entstehung.*

0,5 von 2 Punkten.
*
6. Erläutere die verschiedenen Arten der Reibung.*

0 von 3 Punkten.

7. Weiß ich.

8. Weiß ich auch.

*9. Vervollständige:*

Körper können sich bewegen ...​1. Zeile 2.Zeile

1. Zeile  und 2 Zeile   ]3. Zeile und 4 Zeile

Beispiele: (unter die 1 Zeile) Beispiele: (unter die 2 Zeile) Beispiele: (unter die 3 Zeile)   Beispiele: (unter die 4 Zeile)

Jeweils 3

0 von 5 Punkten
*

10. Was versteht man in der Physik unter dem Begriff ,,Bewegung'' ?*

0 von 2 Punkten


*11. Fernsehsatelliten stehen in 36000km Höhe ''Fest'' über der Erde. Dennoch bewegen sie sich mit großer Geschwindkeit. Wie ist das zu verstehen?*

0 von 2 Punkten
*
12. Gib je einen Bezugskörper an, gegenüber denen die Personen ...*

a) in Ruhe​ b) in Bewegung sind!​
In einem Kaufhaus steht ein Kind auf einer sich bewegenden Rolltreppe.​
Frau Müllerfleigt mit dem Flugzeug von Hamburg nach Berlin​
Herr Schneider fährt mit einer Autofähre von Travemünde nach Trelleborg.​
0 von 3 Punkten.


*14. Nenne Formelzeichen _________ und Einheit ________ der Geschwindkeit!
Was gibt die Geschwindkeit an?*

0,5 von 2 Punkten


Ich hoff ihr versteht das alles, wie ich es geschrieben habe und könnte vielleicht 1 - 2 Aufgaben erklären.


mfg
soramac


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2009)

buffed das schülerforum

wir machen eure hausaufgaben -.-


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. Juni 2009)

Antwort Frage 1 - 12:

*42*

:>


----------



## Soramac (28. Juni 2009)

Okay, Physik kann wohl niemand so gut ;/


----------



## Duni (28. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> buffed das schülerforum
> 
> wir machen eure hausaufgaben -.-





@LoD eigentlich ist es ja Nachhilfe, keine Hausaufgabenhilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@TE Und glaubst du wirklich ihr schreibt die gleiche Arbeit neu? Ich denke mal euer Lehrer wird die doch nochn bissel verändern, zumindest war das bei uns letztes Halbjahr so in ner Lateinarbeit.


Duni


----------



## Soramac (28. Juni 2009)

Ja, der verändert die, aber wenn ich die Aufgaben net mal weiß, wirds schwierig.


----------



## Duni (28. Juni 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ja, der verändert die, aber wenn ich die Aufgaben net mal weiß, wirds schwierig.



EDIT:

14. Nenne Formelzeichen (v ?) und Einheit (m/s ?) der Geschwindkeit!
Was gibt die Geschwindkeit an?

Zurückgelegte Wegstrecke s pro Zeit t.

Hab ich grad z.B. auf wikipedia gefunden, die anderen Antworten wirste dort auch finden imo.


----------



## Soramac (28. Juni 2009)

Ja, so paar habe ich jetzt auch selber.

Das sind ja net alle Frage, da gibts noch 8 Stück mehr, das sind nur ide wo ich garnichts wusste, aber falls jemand was weiß, ist es eine Hilfe für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (28. Juni 2009)

1)
Masse / Gewichtskraft

Formelzeichen: m / G mit nem Pfeil drüber
Einheit: gramm / Newton
Bruchteile/Vielfache der Einheit: ?
Messgerät: (Balken)Waage / Federwaage (oder andere Kraftmesser)

2)
Von der Stärke der Anziehungskraft des Planeten und der Masse des Objekts. Auf der Erde ist die Gewichtskraft G = 9,7803 m/s² am Äquator, dieser Wert verändert sich je nach Standort geringfügig.

5)
Reiben sich 2 Gegenstände, so liegt dies daran dass beide Oberflächen nicht hundertprozentig glatt sind. Auch wenn es für das menschliche Auge nicht sichtbar ist befinden sich auf beiden Oberflächen raue Stellen, die anfangs wie Haken auf das andere Objekt wirken. 

9)
Versteh ich nicht wirklich

10)
Mal aus Wiki zitiert :

Als Bewegung im physikalischen Sinne versteht man die Änderung des Ortes eines Beobachtungsobjektes mit der Zeit.

Die zwei Fachgebiete der Physik, die sich als Bewegungslehre mit der Bewegung befassen sind die Dynamik und die Kinematik.


11 und 12, keine Ahnung

14:

Formelzeichen v
Einheit: m * s (Meter mal Sekunde)
Die Geschwindigkeit gibt die zurückgelegte Strecke s eines Objekts in der Zeit t an.

Ich bin zwar auch kein Physikprofi, aber vielleicht hilft dir das bissschen das ich noch wusste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duni (28. Juni 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Formelzeichen v
> _*Einheit: m / s (Meter PRO Sekunde)*_
> Die Geschwindigkeit gibt die zurückgelegte Wegstrecke s eines Objekts in der Zeit t an.



Habs mal verbessert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (28. Juni 2009)

hast du keine freunde??


----------



## EspCap (28. Juni 2009)

Ups, Danke Duni, Leichtsinnsfehler (die mach ich in Physikarbeiten auch gerne...)
@Neo, was hatn das damit bitte zu tun... Wenn die Arbeit allgemein schlecht ausgefallen ist werdens die vll. auch nicht besser wissen...


----------



## neo1986 (28. Juni 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ups, Danke Duni, Leichtsinnsfehler (die mach ich in Physikarbeiten auch gerne...)
> @Neo, was hatn das damit bitte zu tun... Wenn die Arbeit allgemein schlecht ausgefallen ist werdens die vll. auch nicht besser wissen...


nachbar klasse, andere schüler, freunde aus anderen schulen....... ich kenne immer jemand der mir weiter helfen kann...


----------



## Soramac (28. Juni 2009)

Hier die Aufgabe Nr 1 und 9

Und ich wirklich mit meinem Heft, Buch gelernt und dann ist das hier draus geworden, ich weiß auch net wo ich sonst noch Fragen sollte.

http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/2214/img0080i.jpg Nr 1 - hab ich schon.

http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/6295/img0081xrv.jpg Nr 9


----------



## Duni (28. Juni 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hier die Aufgabe Nr 1 und 9
> 
> Und ich wirklich mit meinem Heft, Buch gelernt und dann ist das hier draus geworden, ich weiß auch net wo ich sonst noch Fragen sollte.
> 
> ...



Du solltest vielleicht mal ordentlicher schreiben, dann hättest du gewiss 2 Pünktchen mehr gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (28. Juni 2009)

Hmm.. ja, vielleicht.


----------



## EspCap (28. Juni 2009)

Och so schlimm find ich die Schrift nicht, ich hab schon schlimmeres gelesen ^^


----------



## Duni (28. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht? Auf jeden Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich meine, ich hab schon ne sauklaue die kein normaler Mensch lesen kann, aber deins ist ja noch 4x schlimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Duni


----------



## Soramac (28. Juni 2009)

Also: Mein Füller war leer und keiner hatte irgendwie für mein Füller die passende Patrone, so habe ich ein Kugelschreiber bekommen und mit dem schmiert man ja nur rumm... von daher ;p


----------



## Xondor (28. Juni 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Also: Mein Füller war leer und keiner hatte irgendwie für mein Füller die passende Patrone, so habe ich ein Kugelschreiber bekommen und mit dem schmiert man ja nur rumm... von daher ;p




Wer schreibt denn bitte noch mit einem "Füller" oO.

Ihr habt doch sicher iein Physikbuch wo das ganze drinnensteht.


----------



## Soramac (28. Juni 2009)

Nö...


mit Füller schreib ich auch net mehr, weil meiner dauernt auslief usw., aber weiß auch nicth wieso die Lehrerin es net lesen konnte, die andren können es alle lesen.


----------



## Duni (28. Juni 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Nö...
> 
> 
> mit Füller schreib ich auch net mehr, weil meiner dauernt auslief usw., aber weiß auch nicth wieso die Lehrerin es net lesen konnte, die andren können es alle lesen.



Ich schreib mit nem Füller, und zwar Stabilos Move EASY und ich steh dazu !!111einself

Mach bei allen anderen immer die Mine kaputt, daher ist der super.


----------



## Soramac (28. Juni 2009)

So, hat sich nun erledigt. Habe von fast allen Aufgaben die Lösungen  + Antworten. Danke für allen die geholfen haben. Ich hoff die Arbeit wird morgen net zu schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (28. Juni 2009)

Ich schreib schon seit 4 Jahren mit Kuli, ist einfach besser und schneller. Und es gibt ja auch von Lami Kulis, die sind richtig gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gl Sora 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (28. Juni 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> 1)
> Einheit: gramm / Newton



Einheit ist Kilogramm ^^


----------



## Macta (28. Juni 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich schreibe morgen eine Physikarbeit und bräuchte mal Eure Hilfe, falls sich jemand in Physik gut auskennt. Wenn nicht, auch nicht schlimm, muss es so ja auch hinkriegen.
> Die Arbeit haben wir schonmal geschrieben, aber die ist so schlecht ausgefallen, das wir die nochmal nachschreiben.
> ...



Hoffe konnte helfen

@Meriane: Die Grundeinheit ist Gramm, Kilogramm ist lediglich ein Vielfaches von diesem.


----------



## Meriane (28. Juni 2009)

Nein Kilogramm ist die Grundeinheit in der Physik.
Kraft ist ja auch: Kilogramm * m/s²
Die 4 wichtigsten Grundeinheiten der Physik: MKSA (Meter, Kilogramm, Sekunde, Ampere)


----------



## EspCap (28. Juni 2009)

Nein, gramm ist die Grundeinheit. Hab ich jedenfalls so gelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (28. Juni 2009)

Naja ich nehme an, wir haben beide nicht Unrecht.
Auf jeden Fall wird mit Kilogramm gerechnet, aber ist ja nicht so wichtig ^^


----------



## EspCap (28. Juni 2009)

Kann gut sein, wär nicht das erste Mal dass mein Physiklehrer Mist verzapft hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (28. Juni 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich schreibe morgen eine Physikarbeit und bräuchte mal Eure Hilfe, falls sich jemand in Physik gut auskennt. Wenn nicht, auch nicht schlimm, muss es so ja auch hinkriegen.
> Die Arbeit haben wir schonmal geschrieben, aber die ist so schlecht ausgefallen, das wir die nochmal nachschreiben.
> ...



Ich versuchs auch mal. Weiß zwar nicht, was schon alles gesagt wurde, aber vielleicht hilfts ja noch ein bisschen.
Ich denke, ich habe das, was ich weiß relativ verständlich erklärt, wenn es Fragen gibt, kannst du dich gerne an mich wenden, da mich Physik schon ziemlich interesiert und ich in der Schule auch nicht schlecht darin war.


edit:


Meriane schrieb:


> Naja ich nehme an, wir haben beide nicht Unrecht.
> Auf jeden Fall wird mit Kilogramm gerechnet, aber ist ja nicht so wichtig ^^


Stimmt, mit Kilogramm wird meistens gerechnet. Es ist eine einheit für Masse, aber Gramm ist eben die Grundeinheit. Kilo bedeutet 1000, also ich Kilogramm eben eine Erweiterung der Grundeinheit. 
Allerdings ist, wie schon gesagt, kg eben auch eine Einheit (die gängigste) für Masse.


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. Juni 2009)

Jaa Physik abwählen ftw  ;D
ich bin froh, dass ichs mit ner 4 in die ecke schmeissen konnte  ^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (28. Juni 2009)

Frage 9 ist geil. 
Genauso gut hätte da stehen können "Vervollständige:   Käsebrot schmeckt nach Käse..."


----------



## Soramac (28. Juni 2009)

Chemie bin ich ja ganz gut, aber Physik.. . Mathe + Physik , obwohl Mathe noch geht... aber wenn man in Physik noch rechnen muss, ne danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (28. Juni 2009)

Entweder es liegt einem, oder eben nicht. Mathe fand ich nicht interessant, aber ich war trotzdem ziemlich gut darin. Physik fand ich interessant und war auch ganz gut. Aber ihr glaubt mir nicht, wie ich Französisch GEHASST (!!!!!) habe und wie froh ich bin, dass ich am ende noch die 4 bekommen hab.


----------



## Soramac (28. Juni 2009)

Ja, am besten ist es immernoch ne 4 zu haben, aber dafür ne 2 im Arbeitsverhalten. Das heißt dem gegenüber, bei dem man sich z.B. bewerben möchte, der hat sich angstregt, immer Hausaufgaben gemacht, sich gemeldet usw., aber er hat das Thema einfach net verstanden und wenn man z.B. jetzt für den Beruf oder Praktikum kein Physik b rauchst, ist das dann egal was für ne Note man hat, solang man ein gute Arbeitsverhaltens Note hat.


----------



## skyline930 (28. Juni 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Antwort Frage 1 - 12:
> 
> *42*
> 
> :>



'nuff said 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (29. Juni 2009)

Bin gerade selbst etwas verwirrt worden... Vllt kommt hier nochmal was produktives hin, aber bevor ich was falsches schreib, kommt hier lieber dieser Platzhalter hin.
Immer diese Banalitäten die man vergisst, wenn man ein bisschen Auszeit von der guten Physik hatte :/


----------



## Agyros (29. Juni 2009)

> Nein Kilogramm ist die Grundeinheit in der Physik.
> Kraft ist ja auch: Kilogramm * m/s²
> Die 4 wichtigsten Grundeinheiten der Physik: MKSA (Meter, Kilogramm, Sekunde, Ampere)



Richtig, Masse ist die einzige Größe, in der der "Multiplikator" in der SI Einheit verankert ist. Da hat aber wer gut aufgepasst xD


----------



## Soramac (29. Juni 2009)

Hui hui, wer kann sich bei der hitze noch in der 5 Stunde konzentrieren, aber denke ne 4 geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (29. Juni 2009)

Na dann viel Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

